

Ask HN: Research on airline tickets prices? - twairplanes

Hi. I am finishing my BS in Computer Science and then looking into a Master. I always feel attracted by airports and the complexity of the system to arrange flights (from prices, schedules, etc).<p>A few years ago I read that the airline tickets are automated. I would like to point my Master thesis into that direction. Is that viable? Is that a space where there is more research to be done or is all solve? By the way, any paper about it that you could recommend?<p>Thank you!<p>PS: Throwaway account.
======
jeffmould
Not a pilot or very well-versed in this area, but I do know there is a ton of
research on airline pricing/scheduling out there. The only reason I do know is
I wrote a short term paper for college years ago and remember that I easily
found sources.

Airfare pricing in itself is a fairly complex algorithm that runs each time
someone books a flight. Thus the reason one person may get a different price
from another person booking at the same time on the same flight. As for
schedules there are probably just as many variables that come into play. Time
of day, the departing and arrival airport locations, total flight times,
overall demand, date, fuel costs, the revenue the airline is able to generate
from a flight, etc... are just some of the variables.

I don't have any papers off the top of my head I can recommend, but a quick
search of Google Scholar
([http://scholar.google.com](http://scholar.google.com)) will return plenty of
results for you. Hope that helps.

